# Black bettas/white & black?



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

I have just a few questions..
Are all solid black females infertile? 

If you take a Melano Male betta and breed him to a white female betta who breeds true what color will the offspring be? 
Guessing white fry, melano fry (males being fertile and females infertile)and white and black fry?

Will the white and black female fry be infertile?

Would really like to make my very own batch of fry that come closely to this male betta here in the picture.. just not sure what to mix and match to get this. Not sure whos betta this is otherwise I woulda asked to use it but I pulled it off of google image search...

Any info/tips/advice always welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

It depends on the background of both fish, you could get all colors if they have marble or blond genes this is why willy nilly breeding is non condusive for the most part if you are trying for a certain look it helps greatly to know the background genetics and how long someone has had the strain and what is in it.
I have a pair of very very hard to get black dalmations in other words white with black spots and they breed true...this spotting is a mutation of the marble gene..but yes if you breed a black carrying marble to a white you should get some bars and some solids.
Only melano females are sterile and some breeders have reported a fertile one here and there, Jim Sonnier had a spawn with melano male and female that took, not sure what ever became of them.
Superblacks are fertile and so are black lace.


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> It depends on the background of both fish, you could get all colors if they have marble or blond genes this is why willy nilly breeding is non condusive for the most part if you are trying for a certain look it helps greatly to know the background genetics and how long someone has had the strain and what is in it.
> I have a pair of very very hard to get black dalmations in other words white with black spots and they breed true...this spotting is a mutation of the marble gene..but yes if you breed a black carrying marble to a white you should get some bars and some solids.
> Only melano females are sterile and some breeders have reported a fertile one here and there, Jim Sonnier had a spawn with melano male and female that took, not sure what ever became of them.
> Superblacks are fertile and so are black lace.


At the moment I'm working on a white line to breed true so I'll know the background of the fry. Next is the Black and try to get them to breed true but wanna making sure I'm not getting Melano if its even possible.. If I get a Superblack pair maybe that'd work out... 
If you dont mind me asking, could you post some pictures of your pair? 
also how can you tell the difference between a SuperBlack and a Melano? From my understanding Melano is black


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Melanos may have more intense black genes but IMO it is more of a dull black - unlike black orchids or super black which looks really dark black. Further melanos often carry blue sheen because they are often crossed to blue.

Super black is totally dark black. The less quality often show irid lines on fins.

The example you posted looks like a dragon. I'm guessing it is a cross between SB and a light colored dragon (I have never seen a white dragon. They usually turn up as platinum). For that combination to appear you might need marble genes as well. Maybe Darth could give more specific details on the crosses.


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a platinum white pair I got from Aquastar I'm working with, fry are almost two weeks old. Still need to do alittle more work in the line so they breed true and so I know the background.. but next step is to get a pair of superblacks and work them out too.
From all the info I got so far from asking around, was thinking once I get the superblacks to breed true, add marble in the mix then take the offspring and breed them with a white male or female.
Would this work?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Perhaps not in one generation but you should eventually achieve your goal. If possible, try to get that "mutated" gene that allows such combination. Working with it should make it easier, instead of creating a new mutated genes.


----------

